# navigateurs sous mac os X 10.3.9



## alainleg (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
MAC OS X 10.3.9 Imac G4
firefox 2.0.0.20

problème: 
les photos, images, cartes ne s'affichent plus, les pub animées ralentissent considérablement l'affichage, voire, bloquent complètement le chargement des pages; parfois même je n'obtiens qu'une page blanche sur un onglet.

Os X 10.3.9 dernier système utilisable, 10.4 demande trop de RAM
firefox 2 seul compatible.

j'ai essayé : 
-d'installer la version soi-disant compatible de flash-player 9 que j'ai mise dans "internet plug-in". d'autres versions sur "old apps" ne fonctionnent pas.
-divers réglages dans les préférences de firefox, sans succès.

firefox reste le navigateur qui fonctionne le moins mal; safari fonctionne mal, opéra pas du tout.
Merci de toute aide pour ce problème qui ne doit pas être très original.
Al.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2010)

bonjour
maheureusement la cause est l'age des outils
(OS et navigateurs)

Des années ont passé et les techniques ont évolué
( et des années en informatique c'est équivalent à décades dans d'autres domaines)

 booster la ram
( tu ne donnes pas le modele, suivant le modele le VRAI max est de 1 à *2*  gigas, oui 2)

passer à Tiger
(ou même leopard si ram très gonflée et utilisation de base)

A titre d'exemple mon imac  G 4 est passé à 1,5 G et est à present sous tiger sans soucis
( et je bloque les flash , sauf quand je veux regarder , mais bon même flash10 sur mac c'est naze)


----------



## alainleg (3 Juin 2010)

1,25 Ghz power Pc G4
256 Mo DDR SDRAM
Changer la RAM pour une carte plus puissante ? Le processeur reste lent : 1,25ghz ! Et quelle est la durée de vie possible du disque dur ?
Le plus simple, puisque je peux me le permettre, ne serait il pas d'acheter un Mac neuf ?
merci pour l'aide
Alain


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2010)

tu confonds les choses
il y  le processeur ( en gros le moteur)
le disque dur ( là où s'ecrivent les données  OS ou perso)
la ram ( la ram ce sont les barrettes mémoires)

toi tu as le minimum d'usine
(celle qui est clipée sur la carte mère du G4)

tu as 2 possibilités

*une facile
ajouter une barrette dans l'espace accessible ( sous le capot à devisser)

**une autre demandant de démonter le mac( c'est facile) et de changer la barrette sur la carte mère, remettre de la pate thermique , remonter

déjà toi rien qu'en passant par l'emplacement utilisateur tu peux multiplier ta ram par *5* !
256 Mo + une barrette de 1 Go = 1,280  ( 5 x 256)

et si tu ouvres completement tu peux monter à 2 Go
virer la 256 et avoir alors
1 Go + 1 Go
( en fait 1,024 +1,024)


----------



## alainleg (3 Juin 2010)

Je sais ce qu'est une RAM, un disque dur, un processeur, je voulais simplement suggérer qu'améliorer la RAM pour garder un processeur lent et un DD qui a déjà bien servi serait peut être un mauvais choix.
OK, je retiens ta suggestion qui est d'ajouter 1 Go de RAM; je suppose que çà va nettement faciliter le travail de OS 10.3 et de firefox, peut être même, si j'ai bien compris de passer à 10.4.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

Je sais ce qu'est une RAM, un disque dur, un processeur, je voulais simplement suggérer qu'améliorer la RAM pour garder un processeur lent et un DD qui a déjà bien servi serait peut être un mauvais choix.
OK, je retiens ta suggestion qui est d'ajouter 1 Go de RAM; je suppose que çà va nettement faciliter le travail de OS 10.3 et de firefox, peut être même, si j'ai bien compris de passer à 10.4.
Une barrette 1 Go, çà se trouve où ? à la Fnac, sur internet ?
alain


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2010)

C'est clair qu'avec 1Go de RAM et un MacOS 10.4 voir 10.5 c'est largement possible ! par contre, au niveau des video sur internet, flash étant pourri et la machine un peu vieille ça sera parfois difficile


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2010)

ouep
sur certains sites ca passe sur d'autres c'est son-décalé + saccades 
(  Arte + 7 par exemple, le truc agacant c'est que sous panther flash9  et avec l' ancienne presentation arte , ca passait...mieux )


----------



## alainleg (3 Juin 2010)

Je viens de regarder le moniteur d'activité: avec toutes applications du dock fermées sauf firefox et le moniteur d'activité :
-mémoire système:
residente 45 Mo
active 138
inactive 70
utilisée 253
Pour 256 maxi...
Toutes applications fermées y compris firefox, on arrive encore à 220 environ.
çà laisse pas beaucoup de marge...
comment faire pour essayer de limiter cette consommation ? supprimer des applications inutiles ? peut on se passer de OS 9 ? réinstaller OS X totalement ?
merci
AL

PS. Alors, cette barrette 1 Ghz çà s'achète où ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2010)

c'est un peu le sketch de Fernand Raynaud
je veux un café t des croissants
-nous n'avons plus de croissants
ok alors un thé et des croissants...

1- 256 Mo en ram c'est raz des paquerettes
et
2- ton probleme global est un OS perimé+ ram minuscule

rogner sur la ram ( déjà limite ) avec un OS obsolete ne changera rien à ton souci initial tel qu'il est exposé en post 1

seule solutiion: changer d'OS et monter la ram

edit
la ram se trouve partout
( dans les bons sites mac par exemple)


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2010)

au hasard http://www.macway.fr


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2010)

J'ai un iMac G4 800 Mhz avec 768 Mo avec Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.11

Et il tourne bien, sauf avec le flash.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2010)

alainleg a dit:


> firefox 2 seul compatible.



Outre ce qui a déjà été dit, essaie Camino. Il y a une version un peu plus moderne que FF.


----------



## daffyb (4 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> (...)
> Et il tourne bien, sauf avec le flash.



Comme c'est étrange


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Outre ce qui a déjà été dit, essaie Camino. Il y a une version un peu plus moderne que FF.


camino 1.6 aura les mêmes soucis


en passant il existe de bons retaillés  ( ff divers dont 2.*24* , oui oui la 24; et camino1.6 ou même FF3.6) retaillés pour G4 et processeurs précis
là
http://www.rpm-mozilla.org.uk/

--
ceci dit ca ne changera rien au probleme de base : OS perimé et Ram trop faible


----------



## alainleg (8 Juin 2010)

Après de nombreux essais et tâtonements, voici où nous en sommes :
-j'ai complètement réinstallé OS 10.3 avec mise à jour 10.9; firefox 2.0.0.20; avantage: ménage complet, élimination de tout les vieux dossiers, logiciels inutiles, disparition de OS 9, etc...
-- nette amélioration de la rapidité d'affichage.
-installation d'une barrette mémoire de 1Go; ce qui monte la RAM à 1.25Go. Très nette amélioration de la navigation internet MAIS :
Plantages complets à répétition de l'ordi. impossibilité d'installer une application à partir du volume.DMG.
Après démontage de la barrette, retour à la normale; j'ai chargé camino mais ne l'ai pas encore essayé.
Barrette installée : 1 Gb PC3200 ( à l'origine c'est 2700 ) CL3 200 ( kingston )
A suivre, je vais échanger cette barrette.
A.L.

Vu sur un forum, ce truc utile: pour stopper certaines animations perturbatrices, utiliser la touche "esc" quand çà ne plante pas la page, çà fonctionne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------

Effectivement, camino fonctionne assez bien, mieux que safari (qui quitte inopinément avec une fréquence élevée, un comble pour un logiciel MAC ! ) ou même firefox et en consommant beaucoup moins de ressources mémoire; donc, çà tourne même avec 256Mo.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Oui Safari 1.2 je crois sous X 10.3.9 quitte tout le temps je pense que c'est le javascript qui le plante, la solution Tiger peut être sinon camino fonctionne bien


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

ouep 
j'avais vite arreté de passer via safari pour utiliser d' autres
FF , camino shiira etc
( ahhh shiira ,  quel fabuleux projet précurseur, sniff)


----------



## alainleg (9 Juin 2010)

Camino : vraiment agréable d'utilisation, encore quelques défauts d'affichage, mais c'est déjà beaucoup mieux.
RAM : çà rame ! malgré l'adjonction d'une barrette 512Mo avec la bonne référence ( PC 2700U-25330; comme c'est marqué dans le manuel et comme la 256 d'origine ) le système continue de planter; avec, en prime un écran gris pendant 2 à 3 minutes au démarrage.
Je n'ai pas encore chargé firefox 2.00.24 (il y a plusieurs versions, semble-t-il )
Poursuivons...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

tu sembles avoir un souci coté...install de barrettes
pour X raisons
barrettes non compatibles
ce sont bien des  *200* PIN SO-DIMM?

ou
deficientes

ou et vu les essais c'est le plus probable:
 coté mac - install
souci de gestion ( par le mac)
souci physique coté emplacement (poussiereux , faux contact)

le clipage est un coup de main à prendre


----------



## alainleg (9 Juin 2010)

-200 Pin ?
si c'est le nombre de broches de la barrette, il y en a 100.
-mise en place propre et sans difficulté.
-conformité : 
il faut une PC 2700 SO-DIMM DDR-333 d'après le manuel fourni avec le MAC
mais c'est une PC 2700 U 25330 (256Mo) qui est installée d'origine d'après "a propos de ce MAC"
Quand à celle que j'ai achetée, je m'aperçois ( à la loupe ! ) que c'est : PC 2700S 25331 512Mb DDR-333Mhz-CL 2,5
-Les symptômes de plantage correspondent exactement à ce qui est décrit dans le manuel "MAC OS X, l'assistant visuel, édition: first interactive" c'est à dire: incompatibilité de carte mémoire; d'ailleurs, dès qu'on retire la carte, hormis le problème de capacité (256) tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Je vais voir un autre revendeur cet après-midi.
A.L.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

ce qu'indique apple ( manuel) c'est la bande passante

mais dans la catégorie il y a beaucoup de choix
et là je sens qu'on t'a vendu une incompatible imacG4
( ce qui expliquerait le rapport  par le mac)

il faut acheter ce genre là
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html


----------



## alainleg (9 Juin 2010)

Voilà qui va peut être clore ce sujet :
j'ai rajouté une barrette mémoire de 256Mo; çà a l'air de bien fonctionner; c'est exactement la même que celle d'origine (me voilà donc avec 512Mo) et surtout, après quelques essais c'était la seule disponible à la boutique. A Nazelles-Négron en Indre et Loire, c'est déjà pas mal !
A condition de pas trop charger la mule, çà fonctionne, suffit de pas ouvrir une douzaine d'applications à la fois.
j'ai essayé d'obtenir firefox 2.00.24 sur rpm mozilla etc... mais je suis dirigé sur le site File factory qui propose des abonnements mais pas de firefox. A moins que certaines images ne s'affichent pas ?
Alain.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

le site file factory est un site de chargement
1- en option gratuite 
faut cliquer en bas et  attendre ( y a un compteur, 30 seconde ; 29 seconde etc)
et si c'est encombré t'as un try later

2- en option payante des  chargements VIP
( inutiles)

et sinon on trouve ces fichiers ailleurs aussi

--
et la prochaine fois 
adresse toi à des pros ( genre macway)

car là tu aurais eu 1,256  Gigas au total
( pour  genre 50&#8364


----------

